# Mike the Foxhog's disappearance?



## Luxcario (Dec 3, 2011)

I thought Meowth was a pretty funny guy, so one day I looked at his profile and I saw his last activity was a few months ago. I then saw everyone was asking where he was, so as I imagine everyone else is, I'm concerned. Does anyone have any information on Mike's disappearance?


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 3, 2011)

I have no idea. His last YouTube activity was quite a while ago too. He was online for a few seconds on MSN a couple of weeks ago though! So I don't think it's because he's unable to exist online.


----------

